

Show HN: A sound toy crossing an ecosystem and musical instrument - sonaurapp

For the past year I’ve been working on my Android app Sonaur (aur relates to the ear, son as in sonic). Basically, it is a sound toy.<p>The idea was to have three unique organisms that interact together to produce different sounds and visuals. One, for example, is a hanging plant which pans the audio when the phone is tilted from side to side. Another is a flock of flying insects that pollinates the hanging plants to produce stalks that vibrate like marimba keys on contact.<p>All the visual forms (besides the icons) and sounds are generative. Made with Android Processing and Pure Data.<p>Sonaur is $1.99 on the Android market. Please feel free to ask me any questions via this thread, or by email (sonaurapp@gmail.com)<p>Thanks guys!<p>www.sonaur.com
======
jtheory
Hard to discuss/review without any video of it in action... it's not the kind
of app that is best presented via screenshots.

~~~
sonaurapp
Good point, I will get on this. Is it bad form to repost once I have a video?

